# Sausage Binders



## pugsbrew (Dec 20, 2016)

OK, new here and new to sausage making.  I've used recipes out of Rytek Kutas' book.  The question deals with the amount of soy concentrate or dry milk in a recipe.  The typical amount is 2 cups per 10# of meat, for a bratwurst recipe, with 1 pint of liquid.  Another brat recipe I got, from here somewhere, calls for 3 cups of dry milk for 16#'s of meat with 1.5 pints of liquid.  

Is this the amounts you guys use, if you use these additives?  Wouldn't it make the sausage really dry?

Again, new guy here.

Thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 20, 2016)

Actually... contrary to your beliefs..  the non fat powdered milk (NFPM) retains the moisture ... That's the purpose of using it...  Most recommendations call for 1 cup per 5 lbs of meat... Myself I only use 1/2 cup per 5 lbs ...  as for water... I just go by feel (most of the time) ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Actually... contrary to your beliefs.. the non fat powdered milk (NFPM) retains the moisture ... That's the purpose of using it... Most recommendations call for 1 cup per 5 lbs of meat... Myself I only use 1/2 cup per 5 lbs ... as for water... I just go by feel (most of the time) ...


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 20, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Actually... contrary to your beliefs.. the non fat powdered milk (NFPM) retains the moisture ... That's the purpose of using it... Most recommendations call for 1 cup per 5 lbs of meat... Myself I only use 1/2 cup per 5 lbs ... as for water... I just go by feel (most of the time) ...


Yea, I understand, my question wasn't worded correctly.  I was thinking more of the sausage being too thick to push through a stuffing tube.  That's the dry I was referring to.

Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2016)

Pugsbrew said:


> Yea, I understand, my question wasn't worded correctly.  I was thinking more of the sausage being too thick to push through a stuffing tube.  That's the dry I was referring to.
> 
> Thanks


Add more


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 20, 2016)

OK, one more really  basic question.  Soy protein concentrate?  Are they all the same?  

Meaning, if I went down to my local health food store, if I had one, do I just buy "soy protein concentrate"?

Is there a difference in what I order from a business dealing with sausage making and the local health food store stuff?  What do I really want to buy?

Sorry for the questions, just getting started.

Thanks again


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 20, 2016)

can't answer that one as I don't use it... 

As for stuffing..  this is where I was referring to how much water I use...  meat will go through a big tube (the size you want to make) fairly easy ..  doesn't need much water... when doing snack sticks a much smaller tube is needed..  this is where more water will come into play at ... 

If you don't ask questions..  how will you ever learn...  Thumbs Up


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 20, 2016)

Good luck finding SPC in a store. I did find some in a hippy healthy organic place, but it was vanilla flavored...
Your best bet is on line.
For a chuckle, try asking for powdered dextrose and enjoy the blank looks [emoji]128522[/emoji]
I haven't really noticed a difference between SPC and NFPM. I wouldn't go more than a cup per 5#. I usually do 3/4 cup unless the recipe specifies it. It really makes a difference in the end result.
I don't mix it in until just before stuffing because it can be a sticky mess.

Dan


----------



## tx0303 (Dec 21, 2016)

I usually use 1/2 cup per 5 pounds. A commercial operation will use a higher ratio because its a cheap filler. I use enough to retain moisture.


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 21, 2016)

I am not sure if there is any basis for this, but I find when I am making leaner sausage which I tend to do often (I use pork cushion which has about half as much fat as butt.  I also make a lot with chicken, and 90/10 beef) I use 1 cup of NFDM per 5 pounds.  If I am making sausage in the 20-30 percent fat range I use 1/2 cup of NFDM.  I have had great results and learned so much about sausage making in a short time from members like @nepas  and @JckDanls 07

Not to hijack this but is there any logic to what I do?  My common sense says that since it is used for moisture retention, leaner mixes would require more of it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2016)

Some binder info.

BINDERS - Also known as Soy, Soy Protein Concentrate, Soy Flour, Soy Grits, Soy Protein Isolate - All soy products have a high protein value.

This gives soy its binding capability, allowing you to add water (called added water) to your sausage for a moister product. These ingredients are used to prevent weight loss and shrinkage to products being processed in the smokehouse, by helping to retain the natural juices (called bound moisture) in the meat. This product also helps to bind the sausage together and can be used in meat products such as burgers to retain the natural juices from cooking out. Although not generally used in fresh sausages it may be added with good results.

You should use the following ratios: Smoked products Use binder up to 5% of the meat weight. Fresh products Use binder up to 3% of the meat weight. Sausage binder weighs out at about 4 oz. per cup so 4 cups would equal about one lb.

Soy protein concentrate is made from the refining process of soy beans These binders are ineffective for the most part of holding water and the natural juices, which are in the meat (called bound moister) at temperatures in excess of 165°F

POTOTO STARCH “BOOM” - A very high quality binder that will hold fat & has superior water holding capacity. Great for keeping very lean products moist during processing & cooking. Mix in this product after the cure, salt and seasonings have been added to meat mix.

Recommended applications - reduced fat emulsified meat products, marinades and hams

• Hi Viscosity

• Improves yield

• Non allergenic

• Bland flavor - Will not add unacceptable flavor

• One to one replacement with milk

CARROT BINDER “C-BIND” Use as an alternative to soy binder, soy protein & dry milk. This binder is created from carrot fiber. Will hold up to 27 times its weight in water thus retaining moisture & delivering a juicier product.

It does not effect the taste of the product.

NON-FAT DRY MILK - Milk powder has been used for years in sausage making. Acts as a binder by helping to retain the moisture of the meat. Although not highly effective as a binder, it can impart a creamier taste to some sausage products. You can use up to 12% (of the meat weight) without affecting the taste of the sausage. This product is good at hiding salt flavor in most sausage and is used in liver sausage, hot dogs and bologna.

FERMENTO - Use to produce a tangy taste in sausage such as summer, pepperoni and thuringer. The recommended level to start with is 3%, add up to 6% to produce a more tangy taste, but do not exceed 6% or the sausage will become mushy. This product does not require refrigeration.


----------

